# Marching order!



## KenOC

An orderly thread. Your favorite work by number, either in the work's title or, in a pinch, opus number. Remember, in order. Since I'm first:

1st: Shostakovich, 1st Symphony

2nd, anybody?


----------



## Kieran

2nd: Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mahler's Third Symphony


----------



## SuperTonic

Bartok's String Quartet #4


----------



## Wood

..............Haydn 104

& we're done!


----------



## Cheyenne

Mahler's 5th symphony!
(Haydn's 105th Baryton trio!)


----------



## MagneticGhost

hayd said:


> ..............Haydn 104
> 
> & we're done!


Surely Mahler's Symphony of a 1000

and we're done


----------



## KenOC

hayd said:


> ..............Haydn 104
> 
> & we're done!


You have conveniently forgotten Segerstam's symphonies...


----------



## Feathers

Cheyenne said:


> Mahler's 5th symphony!
> (Haydn's 105th Baryton trio!)


Continuing from here, 
Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony
(or Beethoven's Op. 106)


----------



## mmsbls

Beethoven's 7th symphony


----------



## joen_cph

Bruckner 8th symphony. Bingo.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart's 9th piano concerto, more NINTH than BEETHOVEN!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Shostakovich's mighty 10th Symphony


----------



## joen_cph

Holmboe 11th Symphony, and I mean it!


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, String Quartet #12 (Op. 127)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - string quartet no. 13


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, String Quartet #12 (Op. 127)


Beethoven Op 130 (String Quartet 13)


----------



## Feathers

Shostakovich Symphony No. 14


----------



## ProudSquire

Schuzart
String quartet No. 15 in D Minor, G major

Sorry, but, it can't be helped!


----------



## KenOC

TheProudSquire said:


> Schuzart
> String quartet No. 15 in D Minor, G major
> 
> Sorry, but, it can't be helped!


Since I'm making a list of these, that won't be allowed, sorry! So,

Shostakovich, Symphony No 15


----------



## ProudSquire

KenOC said:


> Since I'm making a list of these, that won't be allowed, sorry! So,
> 
> Shostakovich, Symphony No 15


Sorry! I didn't mean to infringe upon the establishment, my intentions were pure. Thus, your pardon is begged. 

My solemn contribution!

*Mozart*
Piano sonata No. 16 in C Major


----------



## KenOC

Your behavior, questionable in the past, now seems quite improved! :lol:

BTW, Beethoven Piano Sonata 17 'Tempest'


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Frédéric Chopin-
Grande valse brillante, Op.18


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*
Piano Concerto No. 19 in F Major

Can't it be? It must be! For it contains one of his miraculous movements, to pilfer the words of a certain someone.


----------



## KenOC

*Mozart
* Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor

Beethoven loved it and wrote cadenzas for it. It was one of Mozart's few works popular in the first half of the 19th century.


----------



## Feathers

Not trying to follow the Mozart chain or anything, but it has to be:
*Mozart*
Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, Symphony No. 22, 'The Philosopher'

The next entry could be Mozart, or Beethoven, or Beethoven...


----------



## Weston

Well, the obvious: Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. *23* in F minor, "Appassionata," Op. 57


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's "26 Welsh Songs" WoO 155 has as *No. 24 *something called "Three Hundred Pounds." Maybe a song sung by a guy about his wife? Or vice versa? Without knowing which, I won't nominate it. 

So, Ludwig's *Opus 24*: Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, "Spring".


----------



## KenOC

Hope we can keep this going for a while. I just googled "Op. 161" as a test and hit paydirt. Suspect there won't need to be any blanks...


----------



## Feathers

Continuing:
Mozart: Symphony No. *25* in G minor


----------



## KenOC

A quarter of the way to 100! When will we get there?

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 1 
Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto No. 2 
Mahler, Symphony No. 3 'The Long One'
Bartok, String Quartet No. 4 
Mahler, Symphony No. 5 
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
Beethoven, Symphony No. 7 
Bruckner, Symphony No. 8 
Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 9 in Eb 'Jeunehomme'
Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10 
Holmboe, Symphony No. 11 
Beethoven, String Quartet No. 12 Op. 127
Simpson, String Quartet No. 13 
Shostakovich, Symphony No. 14 
Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15 
Mozart, Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major 'Semplice'
Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 17 'Tempest'
Chopin, Grande valse brillante Op. 18 
Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 19 in F jajor
Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor
Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major
Haydn, Symphony No. 22 'The Philosopher'
Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 23 'Appassionata'
Beethoven, Violin Sonata #5 Op. 24 'Spring'
Mozart, Symphony No. 25 in G minor


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Sonata 26 Les Adieux


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven op 27 moonlight sonata


----------



## KenOC

Well then, Beethoven Piano Sonata Op. 28 'Pastoral'.


----------



## Kieran

Mozart symphony #29, the 'Brown' symphony, according to Stephen Fry!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - sonata no. 2 for solo viola op. 25/1 (one of four chamber works for different configurations gathered under the same opus no. - hope this is allowed)


----------



## Art Rock

JS Bach - Freue dich, erlöste Schar, BWV 30


----------



## Op.123

Mendelssohn - Nicht unserm namen, herr, op.31


----------



## Kieran

Beethoven's 32nd and final piano sonata, Opus 111, in C-minor...


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: 2 Stücke [2 Pieces] for Piano, Op. 33a (1928) & 33b (1931)


----------



## Sudonim

Brahms Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op. *34* ...


----------



## mmsbls

Mozart Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"


----------



## Tristan

Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36 (Rimsky-Korsakov)


----------



## DavidA

Gorecki Symphony 3 Op 36


----------



## Kieran

Mozart symphony # "37"


----------



## Nereffid

Kieran said:


> Mozart symphony # "37"


Ha!

Elgar: Sea Pictures, op.37


----------



## Sudonim

Mendelssohn, Lieder ohne Worte, Op.38

and

Schumann, Symphony No.1, Op.38 "Spring"


----------



## schuberkovich

Brahms Cello Sonata no.1 op 38 - it's an amazing piece to play as wel


----------



## Ramako

Haydn's symphony 39



Kieran said:


> Mozart symphony # "37"


As repayment for your cheek :lol:

You can have 40 though...


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mozart Symphony 39 in E Flat. In honour of the thread postulating that no one likes it.


----------



## Novelette

Chopin: Polonaise #4 in C Minor, Op. 40


----------



## Avey

Easiest number yet: W.A.Mozart, Symphony No. 41, Jupiter


----------



## Zabirilog

Scriabin's 8 etudes op 42.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini Opus 43


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn string quartets Op 44


----------



## Feathers

Haydn: Symphony No. 45


----------



## Sudonim

Thought about going with Brahms again (Ein Deutsches Requiem), but landed instead on:

Schoenberg - String Trio, Op.45


----------



## Sudonim

Well, I'll post again since no one else seems to be playing right now:

Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, Op.46


----------



## DavidA

Grieg Peer Gynt Suite no 2 Op 46


----------



## DrKilroy

Sibelius Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Trout

Gabriel Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48


----------



## DrKilroy

If it counts, Vaughan Williams' music for 49th Parallel. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: De Profundis, Op. 50a, Psalm 130, Opus 50b, and Modern Psalm, Op. 50c (unfinished)


----------



## science

Scriabin, 4 Pieces, op. 51


----------



## KenOC

Brahms: Liebeslieder Waltzer Op. 52


----------



## KenOC

Can't resist one more:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 'Waldstein'


----------



## Feathers

Schumann: Piano Concerto Op. 54


----------



## KenOC

Good call. For 55, there's only one sane choice. Of course there are those around here who are not of that persuasion...


----------



## Trout

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, op. 55 "Eroica"


----------



## Feathers

56 must to go Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 3 Op. 56


----------



## Weston

Giving poor Ludwig a rest, Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tale of Tsar Saltan, op. 57


----------



## DavidA

Schumann pices for pedal piano Op58


----------



## KenOC

Britten: Noye's Fludd Op. 59


----------



## SuperTonic

R. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos Op. 60


----------



## Zabirilog

Beethoven's Violin concerto op. 61.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Chopin*
Nocturne, Op. 62 in B Major


----------



## Nereffid

Sibelius: Symphony no.4, op.63


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto Op. 64


----------



## MagneticGhost

And one of my fave cello works

Chopin's Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor
Op 65


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven 12 Variations on 'Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen', Op.66


----------



## Op.123

Brahms, string quintet no.3, op.67


----------



## DrKilroy

Ravel - Le tombeau de Couperin. No. 68 in Marnat catalogue.  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Op.123

Chopin, valses op.69


----------



## MagneticGhost

Elgar - Sospiri Op 70


----------



## DrKilroy

Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker, op. 71. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Op.123

Schumann, 4 fugues, op.72


----------



## Op.123

Brahms, symphony no.2, op.73


----------



## Op.123

Herz, piano concerto 2, op.74


----------



## Op.123

Glazunov, Piano sonata 2, op.75


----------



## Op.123

Mendelssohn, 4 lieder, op.76


----------



## Op.123

Brahms, violin concerto, op.77


----------



## Op.123

Haydn, symphony no.78


----------



## DavidA

Schubert piano sonata 18 D894 op 78


----------



## Op.123

Haydn, symphony no.79


----------



## DavidA

Schumann piano trio no2 Op80


----------



## DrKilroy

Milhaud - La creation du monde, op. 81.
Ravel - Piano Concerto in D, M. 82.
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G, M. 83.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Nereffid

Prokofiev: Piano sonata no.8, op.84.


----------



## Op.123

Haydn symphony no.84
Glauznov violin concerto op.85


----------



## DrKilroy

Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L 86.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mmsbls

Mendelssohn String Quintet No. 2 Op. 87


----------



## DrKilroy

Never mind.  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Nereffid

Dvorak: Symphony no.8, op.88.


----------



## DrKilroy

Saint-Saens - 'Africa' for piano and orchestra, op. 89.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## mmsbls

Brahms Symphony No. 3 Op. 90 / Mendelssohn Symphony No. 4 Op. 90


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Wellington's Victory! Op. 91 Waiting for that one...


----------



## Op.123

Brahms, quartets, op.92


----------



## Op.123

Brahms, 6 lieder and romances, op.93


----------



## Op.123

Berlioz, la belle isabeau, H.94


----------



## Op.123

Dvorak, symphony no.9, op.95


----------



## DrKilroy

Debussy - Pour le piano, L 95.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Op.123

Dvorak, string quartet 12, op.96


----------



## Op.123

Beethoven, piano trio, op.97


----------



## Op.123

Brahms, symphony no.4, op.98


----------



## KenOC

May I ask that people not post too often, so all can share the glory? Thanks!


----------



## Arsakes

Glazunov, Op. 99: Karelian Legend in A minor for orchestra (1916)

Better than Dvorak, J.S II, Schumann and Sibelius Op. 99!


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev, Symphony #5 in B flat Op. 100. Didn't Schubert write something too?


----------



## KenOC

Just a catch-up at 100:

Shostakovich, Symphony #1 
Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto #2 
Mahler, Symphony #3 'The Long One'
Bartok, String Quartet #4 
Mahler, Symphony #5 
Tchaikovsky, Symphony #6 'Pathetique'
Beethoven, Symphony #7 
Bruckner, Symphony #8 
Mozart, Piano Concerto #9 in Eb 'Jeunehomme'
Shostakovich, Symphony #10 
Holmboe, Symphony #11 
Beethoven, String Quartet #12 Op. 127
Simpson, String Quartet #13 
Shostakovich, Symphony #14 
Shostakovich, Symphony #15 
Mozart, Piano Sonata #16 in C major 'Semplice'
Beethoven, Piano Sonata #17 'Tempest'
Chopin, Grande valse brillante Op.18 
Mozart, Piano Concerto #19 in F jajor
Mozart, Piano Concerto #20 in D minor
Mozart, Piano Concerto #21 in C major
Haydn, Symphony #22 'The Philosopher'
Beethoven, Piano Sonata #23 'Appassionata'
Beethoven, Violin Sonata #5 Op.24 'Spring'
Mozart, Symphony #25 in G minor
Beethoven, Piano Sonata #26 'Les Adieux'
Beethoven, Piano Sonata #14 Op.27 #2 'Moonlight'
Beethoven, Piano Sonata #15 Op.28 'Pastroral'
Mozart, Symphony #29 in A major 'Brown'
Bach, Freue dich, erlöste Schar BWV030 
Mendelssohn, Nicht unserm namen, herr Op.31 
Beethoven, Piano Sonata #32 Op.111
Schoenberg, Two Pieces for Piano Op.33 
Brahms, Piano Quintet in F Minor Op.34 
Mozart, Symphony #35 'Haffner'
Rimsky-Korsakov, Russian Easter Overture Op.36 
Elgar, Sea Pictures Op.37 
Brahms, Cello Sonata #1 Op.38 
Mozart, Sytmphony #39 in E-flat
Chopin, Polonaise #4 in C Minor Op.40 
Mozart, Symphony #41 'Jupiter'
Scriabin, Eight Etudes Op.42 
Rachmaninov, Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini Op.43 
Mendelssohn, String Quartets Op.44 
Schoenberg, String Trio Op.45 
Grieg, Peer Gynt Suite #2 Op.46 
Sibelius, Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47 
Fauré, Requiem in D minor Op.48 
Vaughan Williams, Music for the 49 th Parallel
Schoenberg, De Profundis/Psalm/Modern Psalm Op.50 
Scriabin, Four Pieces Op.51 
Brahms, Liebeslieder Waltzer Op.52 
Beethoven, Piano Sonata #21 Op.53 'Waldstein'
Schumann, Piano Concerto in A minor Op.54 
Beethoven, Symphony #3 Op.55 'Eroica'
Mendelssohn, Symphony #3 Op.56 'Scottish'
Rimsky-Korsakov , The Tale of Tsar Sultan Op.57 
Schumann, Four Sketches for Pedal Piano Op.58 
Britten, Noye's Fludd Op.59 
R. Strauss, Ariadne auf Naxos Op.60 
Beethoven, Violin Concerto Op.61 
Chopin, Nocturne in B major Op.62 
Sibelius, Symphony #4 Op.63 
Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto Op.64 
Chopin, Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 
Beethoven, 12 Variations on 'Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen' Op.66 
Brahms, String Quintet #3 Op.67 
Ravel, Le tombeau de Couperin M.68 
Chopin, Waltzes Op.69 
Elgar, Sospiri Op.70 
Tchaikovsky, The Nutcracker Op.71 
Schumann, Four Fuges Op.72 
Brahms, Symphony #2 Op.73 
Herz, Piano Concerto #2 Op.74 
Glazunov, Piano Sonata #21 Op.75 
Mendelssohn, Four Lieder Op.76 
Brahms, Violin Concerto Op.77 
Schubert, Piano Sonata #18 D894 Op.78 
Beethoven, Piano Sonata #25 in G major #79 
Schumann, Piano Trio #2 Op.80 
Milhaud, La creation du monde Op.81 
Ravel, Piano Concerto In G M.82 
Ravel, Piano Concerto In D M.83 
Prokofiev, Piano Sonata #8 Op.84 
Glazunov, Violin Concerto Op.85 
Debussy, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune L.86 
Mendelssohn, String Quintet #2 Op.87 
Dvorak, Symphony #8 Op.88 
Saint-Saens, 'Africa' for Piano and Orchestra Op.89 
Mendelssohn, Symphony #4 Op.90 
Beethoven, Wellington's Victory Op.91 
Brahms, Four String Quartets Op.92 
Brahms, Six Lieder and Romances Op.93 
Berlioz, La Belle Isabeau H.94 
Debussy, Pour le piano L.95 
Dvorak, String Quartet #12 Op.96 
Beethoven, Piano Trio 'Archduke' Op.97 
Brahms, Symphony #4 Op.98 
Glazunov, Karelian Legend in A minor for orchestra Op.99 
Prokofiev, Symphony #5 in B-flat major Op.100


----------



## Arsakes

Johann Strauss II: Mephistos Höllenrufe, Op. 101, Cries of Mephistopheles from Hell (1851)


----------



## KenOC

Arsakes said:


> Johann Strauss II: Mephistos Höllenrufe, Op. 101, Cries of Mephistopheles from Hell (1851)


I'm SURE you're not making this up! Is this the sort of thing you play at your dance parties?


----------



## Arsakes

I'm not a party guy, but the answer is: Yes! 
Listen to this. It's quite enjoyable and _froh_!


----------



## Selby

Bartók, Béla - String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102


----------



## Ramako

Obviously Haydn symphony 103


----------



## mmsbls

Even more obviously Haydn Symphony No. 104


----------



## KenOC

I believe that wraps it up for good ol' FJ!


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich: Moskva, Cheremushki, Op. 105

An operetta! Oh-oh, 106 next...


----------



## Ramako

Oh well, never mind

Beethoven: Hammerklavier op. 106


----------



## Novelette

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B Flat, Op. 106, "Hammerklavier"


----------



## Ramako

KenOC said:


> I believe that wraps it up for good ol' FJ!


Not necessarily - 107/8 still left for anyone who wants to


----------



## SuperTonic

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D major, "Reformation," Op. 107


----------



## KenOC

"107/8 still left for anyone who wants to







"

Right you are!


----------



## Trout

Franz Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108

I suspect the next few numbers will be easy for the Beethoven folks.


----------



## KenOC

Yeah, Beethoven hot and heavy if we like for the next 20 or so numbers. For instance:

Beethoven Piano Sonata Op. 109.


----------



## GreenMamba

But don't forget...

Bach Cantata BWV *110*, Unser Mund sei voll Lachens


----------



## KenOC

Must leap in with my favorite piece:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 Op. 111

I'll hold my peace until 120...


----------



## Trout

Béla Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112


----------



## Tristan

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 13 in B-flat minor "Babi Yar", Op. 113


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms*
Clarinet Trio in A Minor, Op. 114


----------



## Sudonim

...as well as Johannes' Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op.115.


----------



## Novelette

I'm going to cheat here...

Schumann: Manfred Overture, Op. 115

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115

Beethoven: Nameday Overture, Op. 115

Among my favorite works, all at one relative Opus Number! YES!

Edit: Sudonim beat me to it, but I'll yet leave this where it is. :tiphat:


----------



## SuperTonic

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116


----------



## KenOC

Brahms: Three Intermezzos Op. 117


----------



## science

Brahms: Piano Pieces, op. 118


----------



## Op.123

Brahms, 4 pieces for piano, op.119


----------



## Weston

[Edit] Very well.

D. Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor, K. *120*


----------



## KenOC

NOT the Diabellis?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Feathers

Faure's string quartet op. 121


----------



## Nereffid

Dvorak: Legends, for orchestra, B.122.


----------



## schuberkovich

Beethoven Missa Solemnis op.123


----------



## Op.123

Albumblatter schumann op.124

Beethoven symphony no.9 o.125


----------



## Selby

Liszt, Franz: Totentanz! S. 126


----------



## Selby

Shostakovich, Dmitri: Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op. 127


----------



## Op.123

Beethoven, Der Kuß, Op.128


----------



## Nereffid

Shostakovich: Violin concerto no.2, op.129


----------



## schuberkovich

we know what's coming next!


----------



## jtbell

Carl Nielsen, _Bøhmisk-Dansk Folketone_ (_Bohemian-Danish Folk Tune_), FS 130.


----------



## Selby

I'll play nice...

Beethoven, Ludwig van: String Quartet in C-sharp minor, OP. 131


----------



## Ramako

Beethoven op 132 String quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, Op. 133


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: Grosse Fuge (4-hand piano arr.), Op. 134 (worth listing twice!)


----------



## Tristan

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 14, Op. 135


----------



## SuperTonic

Debussy: Etudes, L 136


----------



## Kazaman

Bach, _Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren_, BWV 137


----------



## Klavierspieler

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13, Op. 138


----------



## jtbell

Erik Bergman: Yö (Night), for alto flute, countertenor, baritone & male choir, Op. 139


----------



## KenOC

I'm going to stop the list-keeping at 135, in honor of Beethoven's opus-ish career. So here it is.

Shostakovich: Symphony #1 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
Mahler: Symphony #3 'The Long One'
Bartok: String Quartet #4 
Mahler: Symphony #5 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique'
Beethoven: Symphony #7 
Bruckner: Symphony #8 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in Eb 'Jeunehomme'
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 
Holmboe: Symphony #11 
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 Op. 127
Simpson: String Quartet #13 
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 
Mozart: Piano Sonata #16 in C major 'Semplice'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 'Tempest'
Chopin: Grande valse brillante Op.18 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F jajor
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C major
Haydn: Symphony #22 'The Philosopher'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 'Appassionata'
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 Op.24 'Spring'
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 'Les Adieux'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 Op.27 #2 'Moonlight'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 Op.28 'Pastroral'
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A major 'Brown'
Bach: Cantata 'Freue dich, erlöste Schar' BWV030 
Mendelssohn: Nicht unserm namen, herr Op.31 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 Op.111
Schoenberg: Two Pieces for Piano Op.33 
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F Minor Op.34 
Mozart: Symphony #35 'Haffner'
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture Op.36 
Elgar: Sea Pictures Op.37 
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 Op.38 
Mozart: Sytmphony #39 in E-flat
Chopin: Polonaise #4 in C Minor Op.40 
Mozart: Symphony #41 'Jupiter'
Scriabin: Eight Etudes Op.42 
Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini Op.43 
Mendelssohn: String Quartets Op.44 
Schoenberg: String Trio Op.45 
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite #2 Op.46 
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47 
Fauré: Requiem in D minor Op.48 
Vaughan Williams: Music for the 49 th Parallel
Schoenberg: De Profundis/Psalm/Modern Psalm Op.50 
Scriabin: Four Pieces Op.51 
Brahms: Liebeslieder Waltzer Op.52 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 Op.53 'Waldstein'
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor Op.54 
Beethoven: Symphony #3 Op.55 'Eroica'
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 Op.56 'Scottish'
Rimsky-Korsakov : The Tale of Tsar Sultan Op.57 
Schumann: Four Sketches for Pedal Piano Op.58 
Britten: Noye's Fludd Op.59 
R. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos Op.60 
Beethoven: Violin Concerto Op.61 
Chopin: Nocturne in B major Op.62 
Sibelius: Symphony #4 Op.63 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto Op.64 
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 
Beethoven: 12 Variations on 'Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen' Op.66 
Brahms: String Quintet #3 Op.67 
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin M.68 
Chopin: Waltzes Op.69 
Elgar: Sospiri Op.70 
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Op.71 
Schumann: Four Fuges Op.72 
Brahms: Symphony #2 Op.73 
Herz: Piano Concerto #2 Op.74 
Glazunov: Piano Sonata #21 Op.75 
Mendelssohn: Four Lieder Op.76 
Brahms: Violin Concerto Op.77 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 D894 Op.78 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #25 in G major Op.79 
Schumann: Piano Trio #2 Op.80 
Milhaud: La creation du monde Op.81 
Ravel: Piano Concerto In G M.82 
Ravel: Piano Concerto In D M.83 
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 Op.84 
Glazunov: Violin Concerto Op.85 
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune L.86 
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 Op.87 
Dvorak: Symphony #8 Op.88 
Saint-Saens: 'Africa' for Piano and Orchestra Op.89 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 Op.90 
Beethoven: Wellington's Victory Op.91 
Brahms: Four String Quartets Op.92 
Brahms: Six Lieder and Romances Op.93 
Berlioz: La Belle Isabeau H.94 
Debussy: Pour le piano L.95 
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 Op.96 
Beethoven: Piano Trio 'Archduke' Op.97 
Brahms: Symphony #4 Op.98 
Glazunov: Karelian Legend in A minor for orchestra Op.99 
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat major Op.100 
J. Stauss II: Cries of Mephistopheles from Hell Op.101 
Bartók: String Quartet #5 Sz.102 
Haydn: Symphony #103 'Drumroll'
Haydn: Symphony #104 'London'
Shostakovich: Moskva, Cheremushki Op.105 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 Op.106 'Hammerklavier'
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 Op.107 'Reformation'
Liszt: Faust Symphony S.108 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 Op.109 
Bach: Cantata 'Unser Mund sei voll Lachens' BWV110 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 Op.111 
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 Sz.112 
Shostakovich: Symphjony #13 Op.113 'Babi Yar'
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor Op.114 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor Op.115 
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra Sz.116 
Brahms: Three Intermezzos Op.117 
Brahms: Piano Pieces Op.118 
Brahms: Four pieces for Piano Op.119 
D. Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K.120 
Faure: String Quartet Op.121 
Dvorak: Legends, for Orchestra B.122 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis Op.123 
Schumann: Albumblatter Op.124 
Beethoven: Symphony #9 Op.125 'Choral'
Liszt: Totentanz S.126 
Shostakovich: Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok Op.127 
Beethoven: Der Kuß Op.128 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 Op.129 
Nielsen: Bøhmisk-Dansk Folketone FS130 
Beethoven: String Quartet in C# minor Op.131 
Beethoven: String Quartet in A minor Op.132 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge Op.133 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge (4-hand piano arr.) Op.134 
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 Op.135


----------



## Kieran

Haha! I love the way you named Mozarts 29th symph 'Brown.' As I said, Stephen Fry called it that, saying it puts him in mind of the colour brown, for no particular reason at all. He lives that symph!

But I think it might catch on! 100 years from now, it'll stand along Jupiter as the best nickname given to a Mozart symphony!


----------



## GreenMamba

Deleted (didn't realize we were beyond 135)


----------



## DrKilroy

I lauged at your nickname of Mahler's Third. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, thanks for compiling this, it was a fun thread...


----------



## mmsbls

KenOC, thanks for thinking up this thread. It was fun.


----------



## KenOC

No need to stop (at least until we reach 1070!) Just no more summary lists unless somebody wants to do that.


----------



## Feathers

Continuing: Schubert's Grand Duo D. 812 Op. 140


----------



## ProudSquire

Excellent! Off we go again! And this one more than fits the occasion!

*Mozart*
Divertimento in D major, K.136


----------



## Feathers

TheProudSquire said:


> Excellent! Off we go again! And this one more than fits the occasion!
> 
> *Mozart*
> Divertimento in D major, K.136


I think we are at 140 now, even though 136-139 were not included in the summary list above. (But I love that piece by the way )


----------



## KenOC

BTW this same game is being played over on the "other" forum, and people are trying hard to be clever. Sometimes too clever by half! Anyway, here are their first ten:

Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Shostakovich: Tahiti Trot (Tea for Two), Op. 16
Debussy: Trois Nocturnes
Cage: 4'33
Berlioz: Cantata 'le 5 mai'
Beethoven: 6 Variations on an Original Theme in F, Op. 34
Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra
Foulds: Henry VIII Suite, op. 87
Beethoven: Symphony #9 'Choral'
Bachlund: Disillusionment of ten o'clock


----------



## Trout

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 in A major, op. 141


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schubert 4 Impromptus Op. 142 (D935)


----------



## ProudSquire

Feathers said:


> I think we are at 140 now, even though 136-139 were not included in the summary list above. (But I love that piece by the way )


Right on. I didn't realize that we were at that point already, maybe if I checked that would've helped a bit lol. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mahlerian

The actual name of Mahler's third symphony (in one of the programs he later suppressed) was at various times "A Midsummer Night's Dream" or "The Gay Science" (after Nietzsche).


----------



## KenOC

Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784 Op. 143


----------



## MagneticGhost

Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15 in Eb Minor Op. 144


----------



## Nereffid

Liszt: Deux Études de Concert, S.145.


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - 20 Waltzes (Last Waltzes), D.146


----------



## Trout

Dmitri Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, op. 147


----------



## Sudonim

Schubert: Notturno in E Flat Major, Op.148 (D.897)


----------



## Sudonim

I have a feeling that before too long, Bach, Mozart, and Schubert will begin to dominate the listings ...


----------



## Novelette

Sudonim said:


> I have a feeling that before too long, Bach, Mozart, and Schubert will begin to dominate the listings ...


Also Liszt!

Speaking of which....

Liszt: 7 Variations Brillantes Sur Un Thème De Rossini, S 149


----------



## GreenMamba

Britten: Psalm 150, for children's chorus and instruments, Op.67


----------



## Selby

Respighi, Ottorino: Trittico Botticelliano, P. 151


----------



## Trout

Just to keep the project moving:

Darius Milhaud: Suite Provençale, op. 152a

It is not a favorite, but a fun piece, nevertheless.


----------



## Selby

Saint-Saëns, Camille - String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 153


----------



## Tristan

Poulenc - Ave Verum Corpus, FP 154


----------



## KenOC

York Bowen: Toccata Op. 155


----------



## Trout

Ottorino Respighi: Toccata for Piano and Orchestra, P.156


----------



## Sudonim

One for Prodromides:

Charles Koechlin - Quintet for flute, string trio & harp ("Primavera"), Op.156


----------



## SuperTonic

Schubert: Piano Sonata in E major, D. 157


----------



## Nereffid

Weber: Andante e Rondo ungarese, for bassoon and orchestra, J.158.


----------



## Selby

Scarlatti, Domenico - Harpsichord sonata in C major, K. 159


----------



## Selby

Liszt, Franz - Annees de pelerinage - Première année: Suisse, S. 160

Had to double up to get that on here


----------



## schuberkovich

Schubert - String Quartet #15 op.161


----------



## Op.123

Shubert sonata in A op. 162


----------



## Feathers

Schubert (again ): String Quintet in C Major D. 956 Op. 163


----------



## Trout

Claudio Monteverdi: Perchè t'en fuggi, o Fillide?, SV164


----------



## KenOC

Albeniz: España Op. 165


----------



## Trout

Franz Schubert: Octet in F, D.803, Op.posth.166


----------



## KenOC

BTW I changed my mind and am still keeping the list! Will post at 200.


----------



## Selby

Schubert, Franz - Mass No. 2 in G major, D. 167


----------



## Feathers

Saint-Saens: Bassoon Sonata op. 168


----------



## joen_cph

Rued Langgaard:"Music of The Abyss / Afgrundsmusik" f. piano BvN 169 (1921)


----------



## Nereffid

Handel: Tra le fiamme (cantata), HWV 170.


----------



## Kieran

Schubert's A-major sonata again, with Schnabel on the stool. That's quite a torrential downpour in the second movement, isn't it?


----------



## Sudonim

Vagn Holmboe: Intermezzo concertante, for tuba & orchestra, Op.171 (hmm ... sounds interesting)


----------



## SuperTonic

CPE Bach: Cello Concerto in A major, Wq. 172


----------



## Trout

Franz Liszt: 10 Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S.173


----------



## IBMchicago

Mozart String Quintet in B-Flat K 174


----------



## KenOC

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D major, K. 175

First "mature" concerto, age 17. What were you doing at 17?


----------



## Feathers

CPE Bach: Symphony in D major Wq. 176


----------



## Trout

Joachim Raff: Symphony No. 5 in E major "Lenore", op. 177


----------



## KenOC

Raff: String Sextet in G minor, Op. 178


----------



## DavidA

12 variations on a minuet by Fischer K179 (Mozart)


----------



## Lisztian

KenOC said:


> Raff: String Sextet in G minor, Op. 178




And Raff of all people!



Liszt: Variations on a theme from Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen, S.180.


----------



## Selby

Liszt, Franz - Ballade No. 1 in D-flat major, S. 170, "Le chant du croisé"


----------



## Sudonim

Albéniz: Célèbre sérénade Espagnole, Op.181

(Mitchell - you're a bit behind ... )


----------



## Nereffid

CPE Bach: Six Sinfonias, Wq.182.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart symphony 25 K183


----------



## Selby

Sudonim said:


> Albéniz: Célèbre sérénade Espagnole, Op.181
> 
> (Mitchell - you're a bit behind ... )


Sorry about that.


----------



## Trout

Heitor Villa-Lobos: Rudepoêma, A.184


----------



## Feathers

Raff: Piano Concerto in C minor Op. 185


----------



## KenOC

Kalliwoda: Nocturne Op 186 #1 for viola and piano

Our first Kalliwoda!


----------



## IBMchicago

Wagner's Siegfried, which premiered in *187*6?


----------



## KenOC

Good try. Real good try.


----------



## Sudonim

Mozart (attrib.): Divertimento No. 5, K.187, for seven Trumpets and Timpani

(Another interesting set of instrumentation. Kieran, do you know this one?)


----------



## Kieran

Sudonim said:


> Mozart (attrib.): Divertimento No. 5, K.187, for seven Trumpets and Timpani
> 
> (Another interesting set of instrumentation. Kieran, do you know this one?)


To be honest, I don't know it! I'm broadening my listening to take in his younger works, but I haven't heard that one yet. I'm resisting the urge to buy the Brilliant complete box set, which would mean I'd have all the music in some form, but I'll look this one up tomorrow in town, it might be part of a disc of divertimenti.

Schubert D188, "Naturgenuss"...


----------



## KenOC

Krenek: Wechselrahmen (six songs), Op. 189


----------



## DavidA

Burdock Church suite for horn and organ Op 190


----------



## bigshot

I like Sousa marches


----------



## KenOC

I will post an updated list when we hit 200. Then I quit (for real this time!)


----------



## Trout

I think this should technically count...

Antonín Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104, B. 191


----------



## KenOC

Lavry: Three Jewish Dances for Violin and Piano, Op. 192


----------



## DavidA

Schubert An Der Mond D193


----------



## Trout

Franz Liszt: Mosonyis Grabgeleit, S.194


----------



## DavidA

Litaniae Lauretanae, K.195/186d (Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus)


----------



## Sudonim

Raff: Four Piano Pieces, Op.196


----------



## Art Rock

Bach - Cantata BWV 197 Gott ist unsre Zuversicht


----------



## Trout

Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata No. 198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"


----------



## KenOC

Waldteufel: Trésor d'Amour, Op.199 

One more!


----------



## Trout

Franz Liszt: La lugubre gondola, S.200


----------



## KenOC

A fittingly final lugubrious entry on our list of 200! I'll post the list shortly, but we can keep playing if we like. BTW John Adams did a fine orchestration of this piece; it's on his album "El Dorado."


----------



## KenOC

Here we go!

Shostakovich: Symphony #1 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
Mahler: Symphony #3 'The Long One'
Bartok: String Quartet #4 
Mahler: Symphony #5 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 'Pathetique'
Beethoven: Symphony #7 
Bruckner: Symphony #8 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in Eb 'Jeunehomme'
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 
Holmboe: Symphony #11 
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 Op. 127
Simpson: String Quartet #13 
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 
Mozart: Piano Sonata #16 in C major 'Semplice'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 'Tempest'
Chopin: Grande valse brillante Op.18 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F jajor
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C major
Haydn: Symphony #22 'The Philosopher'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 'Appassionata'
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 Op.24 'Spring'
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 'Les Adieux'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 Op.27 #2 'Moonlight'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 Op.28 'Pastroral'
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A major 'Brown'
Bach: Cantata 'Freue dich, erlöste Schar' BWV030 
Mendelssohn: Nicht unserm namen, herr Op.31 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 Op.111
Schoenberg: Two Pieces for Piano Op.33 
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F Minor Op.34 
Mozart: Symphony #35 'Haffner'
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture Op.36 
Elgar: Sea Pictures Op.37 
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 Op.38 
Mozart: Sytmphony #39 in E-flat
Chopin: Polonaise #4 in C Minor Op.40 
Mozart: Symphony #41 'Jupiter'
Scriabin: Eight Etudes Op.42 
Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini Op.43 
Mendelssohn: String Quartets Op.44 
Schoenberg: String Trio Op.45 
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite #2 Op.46 
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47 
Fauré: Requiem in D minor Op.48 
Vaughan Williams: Music for the 49 th Parallel
Schoenberg: De Profundis/Psalm/Modern Psalm Op.50 
Scriabin: Four Pieces Op.51 
Brahms: Liebeslieder Waltzer Op.52 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 Op.53 'Waldstein'
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor Op.54 
Beethoven: Symphony #3 Op.55 'Eroica'
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 Op.56 'Scottish'
Rimsky-Korsakov : The Tale of Tsar Sultan Op.57 
Schumann: Four Sketches for Pedal Piano Op.58 
Britten: Noye's Fludd Op.59 
R. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos Op.60 
Beethoven: Violin Concerto Op.61 
Chopin: Nocturne in B major Op.62 
Sibelius: Symphony #4 Op.63 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto Op.64 
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 
Beethoven: 12 Variations on 'Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen' Op.66 
Brahms: String Quintet #3 Op.67 
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin M.68 
Chopin: Waltzes Op.69 
Elgar: Sospiri Op.70 
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Op.71 
Schumann: Four Fuges Op.72 
Brahms: Symphony #2 Op.73 
Herz: Piano Concerto #2 Op.74 
Glazunov: Piano Sonata #21 Op.75 
Mendelssohn: Four Lieder Op.76 
Brahms: Violin Concerto Op.77 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 D894 Op.78 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #25 in G major Op.79 
Schumann: Piano Trio #2 Op.80 
Milhaud: La creation du monde Op.81 
Ravel: Piano Concerto In G M.82 
Ravel: Piano Concerto In D M.83 
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 Op.84 
Glazunov: Violin Concerto Op.85 
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune L.86 
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 Op.87 
Dvorak: Symphony #8 Op.88 
Saint-Saens: 'Africa' for Piano and Orchestra Op.89 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 Op.90 
Beethoven: Wellington's Victory Op.91 
Brahms: Four String Quartets Op.92 
Brahms: Six Lieder and Romances Op.93 
Berlioz: La Belle Isabeau H.94 
Debussy: Pour le piano L.95 
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 Op.96 
Beethoven: Piano Trio 'Archduke' Op.97 
Brahms: Symphony #4 Op.98 
Glazunov: Karelian Legend in A minor for orchestra Op.99 
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat major Op.100 
J. Stauss II: Cries of Mephistopheles from Hell Op.101 
Bartók: String Quartet #5 Sz.102 
Haydn: Symphony #103 'Drumroll'
Haydn: Symphony #104 'London'
Shostakovich: Moskva, Cheremushki Op.105 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 Op.106 'Hammerklavier'
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 Op.107 'Reformation'
Liszt: Faust Symphony S.108 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 Op.109 
Bach: Cantata 'Unser Mund sei voll Lachens' BWV110 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 Op.111 
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 Sz.112 
Shostakovich: Symphjony #13 Op.113 'Babi Yar'
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor Op.114 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor Op.115 
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra Sz.116 
Brahms: Three Intermezzos Op.117 
Brahms: Piano Pieces Op.118 
Brahms: Four pieces for Piano Op.119 
D. Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K.120 
Faure: String Quartet Op.121 
Dvorak: Legends, for Orchestra B.122 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis Op.123 
Schumann: Albumblatter Op.124 
Beethoven: Symphony #9 Op.125 'Choral'
Liszt: Totentanz S.126 
Shostakovich: Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok Op.127 
Beethoven: Der Kuß Op.128 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 Op.129 
Nielsen: Bøhmisk-Dansk Folketone FS130 
Beethoven: String Quartet in C# minor Op.131 
Beethoven: String Quartet in A minor Op.132 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge Op.133 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge (4-hand piano arr.) Op.134 
Shostakovich: Symphony #14 Op.135 
Debussy: Etudes L.136 
Bach: Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren BWV137 
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 Op.138 
Bergman: Yö (Night), for alto flute, countertenor, baritone & male choir Op.139 
Schubert: Grand Duo D.812 Op.140 
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A major Op.141 
Schubert: 4 Impromptus D.935 Op.142 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D.784 Op.143 
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in Eb minor Op.144 
Liszt: Deux Études de Concert S.145 
Schubert: 20 Waltzes (Last Waltzes) D.146 
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano Op.147 
Schubert: Notturno in Eb major D.897 Op.148 
Liszt: 7 Variations Brillantes Sur Un Thème De Rossini S.149 
Britten: Psalm 150, for children's chorus and instruments Op.67 
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano P.151 
Milhaud: Suite Provençale Op.152 a
Saint-Saëns: String Quartet #2 in G major Op.153 
Poulenc: Ave Verum Corpus FP154 
York Bowen: Toccata Op.155 
Respighi: Toccata for Piano and Orchestra P.156 
Schubert: Piano Sonata in E major Op.157 
Weber: Andante e Rondo ungarese, for bassoon and orchestra J.158 
D. Scarlatti: Harpsichord sonata in C major K.159 
Liszt: Annees de pelerinage, Première année: Suisse S.160 
Schubert: String Quartet #15 Op.161 
Schubert: Piano Sonata in A major Op.162 
Schubert: String Quintet in C Major D.956 Op.163 
Monteverdi: Perchè t'en fuggi, o Fillide? SV164 
Albeniz: España Op.165 
Schubert: Octet in F, D.803 Op. post. 166 
Schubert: Mass #2 in G major D.167 
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata Op.168 
Langgaard: Music of The Abyss/Afgrundsmusik f. piano BvN 169 
Handel: Tra le fiamme (cantata) HWV 170 
Holmboe: Intermezzo concertante, for tuba & orchestra Op.171 
CPE Bach: Cello Concerto in A major Wq.172 
Liszt: 10 Harmonies poétiques et religieuses S.173 
Mozart: String Quintet in B-Flat k.174 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #5 in D major k.175 
CPE Bach: Symphony in D major Wq.176 
Raff: Symphony #5 in E major 'Lenore' Op.177 
Raff: String Sextet in G minor Op.178 
Mozart: 12 variations on a minuet by Fischer k.179 
Liszt: Variations on a theme from Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen S.180 
Albéniz: Célèbre sérénade Espagnole Op.181 
CPE Bach: Six Sinfonias Wq.182 
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor k.183 
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoêma A.184 
Raff: Piano Concerto in C minor Op.185 
Kalliwoda: Nocturne #1 for violin and piano Op.186 
Mozart: Divertimento #5 for 7 Trumpets and Timpani k.187 
Schubert: Naturgenuss D.188 
Krenek: Wechselrahmen (6 songs) Op.189 
Burdock: Church Suite for horn and organ Op.190 
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op.104 B.191 
Lavry: Three Jewish Dances for Violin and Piano Op.192 
Schubert: An Der Mond D.193 
Liszt: Mosonyis Grabgeleit S.194 
Mozart: Litaniae Lauretanae k.195 
Raff: Four Piano Pieces Op.196 
Bach: Cantata 'Gott ist unsre Zuversicht' BWV 197 
Bach: Cantata 'Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl' BWV 198 
Waldteufel: Trésor d'Amour Op.199 
Liszt: La lugubre gondola S.200


----------



## Feathers

Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A major K. 201


----------



## SuperTonic

In case anyone is interested, here is the tally by composer of the first 200:

26 works: Beethoven (25 unique works, the Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111 was duplicated)

16: Mozart (15 unique works, the Symphony No. 25 in G minor K. 183 was duplicated)

14: Brahms, Schubert

13: Shostakovich (11 unique works, the Symphony No. 14 Op. 135 and Symphony No. 15 Op. 141 were duplicated)

9: Liszt

8: Mendelssohn

5: J.S. Bach, Chopin, Schumann

4: Bartok, Dvorak, Raff

3 (7): C.P.E. Bach, Debussy, Glazunov, Haydn, Ravel, Saint-Saens, Schoenberg

2 (15):
Albeniz, Britten, Elgar, Faure, Holmboe, Mahler, Milhaud, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, D. Scarlatti, Scriabin, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky

1 (22):
Bergman, Berlioz, Bowen, Bruckner, Burdock, Grieg, Handel, Herz, Kalliwoda, Krenek, Langgaard, Lavry, Monteverde, Nielsen, Poulenc, Simpson, R. Strauss, J. Strauss II, Vaughan-Williams, Villa-Lobos, Waldteufel, Weber


----------



## KenOC

SuperTonic said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is the tally by composer of the first 200:


A fellow obsessive!


----------



## ProudSquire

Mozart: Symphony No. 30 in D Major k. 202


----------



## IBMchicago

Scarlatti Sonata in E-Flat Major, L 203 - played here by Horowitz


----------

